# Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?



## inselhopper (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wir möchten in unseren geplanten Teich einen Filtoclear Filter von Oase installieren. Dieser verfügt über ein UVC-Vorklärgerät.

Von einem Teichbesitzer wurde mir jetzt von so einem Teil abgeraten, weil das Ding nicht nur Algen, sondern auch nützliche Bakterien vernichten würde und die Folge wäre ein keimfreier Teich.

Bin jetzt etwas ratlos. Was meint Ihr dazu?

VG
Susi


----------



## Haby (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Also ich habe auch eins un meinen Fischen und Pflanzen geht es sehr gut die fressssssssssssen viel mehr und fühlen sich auch besser als ohne.
Als mein Teich trüb war wollten meine Fische nicht so viel zu Futter.
Ich würde an deiner stelle ein einbauen


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

PRO: algen etc werden zerstört
Contra: kann auch sein das "gute" algen und bakterien zerstört werden

wobei klar das PRO überwiegt meiner meinung nach. haben auch ein gerät dran und möchten es nicht mehr missen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

hallo

durch diese uv von oase werden nur die schwebalgen zerstört  
keimfrei bekommt man das wasser davon nicht--da muss schon ein schwereres geschütz wie ozon oder der gleichen rann


----------



## Thorsten (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hi Susi,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Von mir ein klares *NEIN !

*Lass die UVC weg, es werden dadurch auch wichtige/nützliche Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen zerstört.

Setze reichlich Pflanzen in deinen Teich, oder baue dir einen Pflanzfilter, dann hast Du auch "klares" Wasser.

Benutze auch mal  die Suchfunktion im Forum und gib UVC oder Pflanzfilter etc. ein, dann erhälst Du eine Menge an Infos.


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

hallo susi!

schau mal, ich habe das thema auch schon angesprochen.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2812

wie du siehst, einige antworten, aber es gibt zwei lager: pro und contra eben! 

am besten machst du deine eigenen erfahrungen, probiers aus!  

wir sind immer noch ganz klar FÜR uvc.

der teich unseres nachbarn ist ein gutes beispiel: jahrelang eingefahren, üppig bepflanzt, noch nie probleme mit trübem wasser oder sonstigem!

seit einiger zeit sicht bis max 30 cm, dann grünliche, trübe brühe!
nachdem überschüssiger nährstoff etc ausgeschlossen wurde, mal die uvc-lampe erneuert.....und siehe da: schon über nacht war die sichttiefe deutlich besser, nach 1-2 tagen wieder klar wie eh und je!


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hallo Susi 

herzlich Willkommen hier !

schau mal in Suchfunktion !
wir kriegen uns hier regelmäßig alle 2 Wochen über UV -Klärer in die Wolle
    



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> PRO: algen etc werden zerstört
> Contra: kann auch sein das "gute" algen und bakterien zerstört werden
> 
> wobei klar das PRO überwiegt meiner meinung nach. haben auch ein gerät dran und möchten es nicht mehr missen



hallo o 



es werden , solange das Teil funktioniert ,
alle organischen Zellen 
durch hartes UV Licht "gegrillt" die die Röhre passieren 

vom UVC wird *nichts* aus dem System entfernt

ohne eine effektive Filterung mit Austrag bleiben die Leichen ,
von was auch immer , 
im Teich ! 

der Fitoclear von Oase ....steht nicht im Ruf Lieblingsfilter aller
Druckfilterfans zu sein .....       

einen keimfreien Teich bekommst Du mit den Lämpchen : eh nicht hin  

Fadenalgen (s.a. andere Beiträge) interessieren sich überhaupt nicht dafür ob ein UVC im Einsatz ist ! 


es kommt immer drauf an was man will

bei Farb-karpfen-intensiv-haltung wird man in den etablierten  Filtersystemen nicht auf UV verzichten möchten .  

Manche brauchen so was um Bau- und Denkfehler zu kompensieren.

Andere sind technikverliebt 

und wieder Andere haben gar keine Verwendung dafür   

mfG


 

war ich wieder zu böse ?


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hallo Susi
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  

Von mir gibt es auch ein nein zu UVC. 

1. Ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld (steck das Geld lieber in Pflanzen und in einen guten Filter)
und 2. bringt es gar nix (vielleicht kurzfristig ein bissel aber nicht wirklich)

Ich selbst hab es gar nicht erst ausprobiert mit UVC. Brauch mir nur den Teich von den Nachbarn angucken. Da läuft die UVC im Dauerzustand. Sichttiefe vielleicht 10 cm, alles grün.  Keine Pflanzen im Teich. Das sagt schon alles.

Ist ja irgendwo logisch die UVC tötet die Schwebealgen ab und diese bleiben im Filter hängen. Da verrotten die und werden wieder zu Nährstoffe für die nächsten Algen.

Und wie Karsten schon sagt gegen Fadenalgen nützt es gar nix.

Es dauert eben seine Zeit bis sich in einem neuen Teich ein gutes Gleichgewicht bildet. Da bleiben Anfangs Algen und grünes Wasser eben nicht aus.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hi,

ich denke mittlerweile auch das es ohne UV geht.
Bei mir geht es nun in die zweite Saison ohne Uv-Lampe.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

hallo

uvc habe ich auch nicht--noch nie gehabt.aber auch nicht allzuviel pflanzen.
wasser bis in 2 meter klar  

wenn die lampe in ordnung ist hat man kein grünes wasser  regelmässiges wechseln der röhre ist da angesagt.

die uvc sollte auch so angelegt sein das der ausgang im filter endet und nicht im teich.so ist alles weggebrutzelte im filter und kann entsorgt werden.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hi Susi,

Auch von mir ein 

*Herzliches Willkommen im Forum!!!!*




			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> die uvc sollte auch so angelegt sein das der ausgang im filter endet und nicht im teich.so ist alles weggebrutzelte im filter und kann entsorgt werden.



Und da gehen die Meinungen schon wieder auseinander!!!!

Auch was nach dem Filter weggebrutzelt wird landet früher oder später wieder im Filter................. 

Vorm Filter wird alles? abgetötet, so dass sich die Bakkis gar nicht erst entwickeln können...... 


M.M.n. und auch vieler anderer, ist nachem Filter besser. 

Außerdem kommt es dann bei der UVC auch auf die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit an......

Z.Zt. hab ich auch noch eine UVC im Betrieb, werde aber sicherlich wenn diese Unterstützung nicht mehr gebraucht wird abschalten!!!

Wann dieses der Fall sein wird kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich werde es noch in nächster Zeit austesten. Denn meine Anlage ist erst seit letztem Oktober fertiggestellt und die Pflanzen sollen Zeit haben, sich auszubreiten.......

Mein Fazit:

Den Einsatz einer UVC muß jeder individuell selbst für sich entscheiden, denn auch jeder Teich hat andere Voraussetzungen........................


----------



## ra_ll_ik (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*



> Den Einsatz einer UVC muß jeder individuell selbst für sich entscheiden, denn



Moin
und...es ist nicht immer notwendig den ganzen Tag zu brutzeln.
Ich konnte keine Veränderung bemerken zwischen 24h und nur 12h Anwendung.
Gesteuert per Zeitschaltuhr war die (der?, das?) UVC am Anfang nur 12h in Betrieb. 
Jetzt ist die UVC aus, wegen Medikamentenbehandlung und habe eine Wassertrübung.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob es die Algen verursachen oder die Medikamente.
Bei einem Kollegen war es anderherum. Nachdem er in den Dauerbetrieb gewechelt ist, konnte er eine deutliche Verbesserung des Wassers beobachten.
Denn:


> denn auch jeder Teich hat andere Voraussetzungen


Also ausprobieren und für sich das Beste finden.


----------



## gethsemane (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vor- und Nachteile eines UVC-Vorklärgeräts?*

Hallo,

wir haben auch eine UV - Lampe, die eigentlich überflüssig ist.
Wir haben viele Pflanzen im Teich, dazu noch einen Zeolithfilter (Eigenbau)
und noch eine Bakterienkammer, welche den Zeolithfilter vollkommen umgibt.
Die UVC - Lampe tötet alles ab, wirklich ALLES, Algen fusionieren zu größeren Klumpen, dass sie herausgefiltert werden können und Bakterien, welche für das Gleichgewicht im naturnahen Teich unerlässlich sind, platzen wie Ballons.
UVC - Lampen sollten nur in NICHT - naturnahen Teichen oder in sterilen Teichen angewendet werden. 

Wir haben jetz seit zwei Wochen die UV - Lampe aus und das Wasser wird klarer.

PS: UVC ist extrem schädlich, keinesfalls Haut oder Augen dieser Strahlung aussetzten, da auch die Hautzellen absterben können.


Grüße, Basti


----------

